# Allen Bolt Rounded Off!



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

Hi guys,
I'm trying to replace the old lock on grips on my Voodoo with new ones. 
I have successfully replaced the left grip but the bolts holding the old right grip on are stripped. 
I have no idea what to do. 
Does anyone have any ideas???
Thanks.


----------



## flake99please (17 Nov 2016)

Try a Torx fitting.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (17 Nov 2016)

If you have a Dremel, use the cut-off wheel through the slot on the grip.


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> If you have a Dremel, use the cut-off wheel through the slot on the grip.


That's what I've heard but unfortunately I don't have a dremel and my hacksaw is broken. 
Any more suggestions?


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

flake99please said:


> Try a Torx fitting.


What is one of Those ??


----------



## fossyant (17 Nov 2016)

It's a star shaped 'hex' socket. You may have some in your socket set(if you have a socket set). You tap it into the hex slot, and there may just be enough purchase to undo it.


----------



## flake99please (17 Nov 2016)




----------



## midlife (17 Nov 2016)

I'd also try a Torx but substitute the word tap above with smack 

Shaun


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> It's a star shaped 'hex' socket. You may have some in your socket set(if you have a socket set). You tap it into the hex slot, and there may just be enough purchase to undo it.


Is a star shaped hex socket the same thing as an Allen key ????


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

midlife said:


> I'd also try a Torx but substitute the word tap above with smack
> 
> Shaun


Is that the only way ??


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

flake99please said:


>


Thanks.


----------



## midlife (17 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> Is that the only way ??



Trying a Torx in a rounded AK fixture is a reasonable next step before drilling / easy - out etc. Maybe smack was not a good adjective.... healthy tap?


Shaun


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2016)

Stripped to means the thread has gone and the bolt just turning, in which case the torque will not work.

Now if he means the hex has rounded out it may well work.


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> Stripped to means the thread has gone and the bolt just turning, in which case the torque will not work.
> 
> Now if he means the hex has rounded out it may well work.


When I put the hex in the bolt it's just spinning. But the bolt (where it should be hex shaped) is round but the Allen key is fine.


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

*This may seem strange, but could I put some superglue in the bolt or on the end of the Allen key and leave it to dry, and then turn it and see if it works. 
????*


----------



## keithmac (17 Nov 2016)

I've gone over to hammering spline bits into the heads if the torx fails, to be fair the spline bits get more purchase.


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

keithmac said:


> I've gone over to hammering spline bits into the heads if the torx fails, to be fair the spline bits get more purchase.


_I need to get more tools _


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2016)

If you are scrapping it just get the drill out and take the top off of the bolt.


----------



## steve50 (17 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> *This may seem strange, but could I put some superglue in the bolt or on the end of the Allen key and leave it to dry, and then turn it and see if it works.
> ????*


You can always try it, nothing to lose. your local diy shop will sell stud extractors with a left hand thread that will fit into the head of the bolt then you can just wind it out. http://www.screwfix.com/p/screw-extractor-5-piece-set/18643?kpid=18643&cm_mmc=GoogleProduct Listing AdsSales Trackingsales tracking url&gclid=COW8qaTSsNACFQIW0wodUNIIxw


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> If you are scrapping it just get the drill out and take the top off of the bolt.


Will that loosen the bolt itself??


----------



## Yellow Saddle (17 Nov 2016)

I doubt the torx trick will work on such a small bolt.

Get a Grabbit I say. Just geddit.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVVhJx25a5M


----------



## raleighnut (17 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> _I need to get more tools _


If the Allen key has rounded the bolt head out it isn't fine, get a decent set of Allen keys too.


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> I doubt the torx trick will work on such a small bolt.
> 
> Get a Grabbit I say. Just geddit.
> 
> ...



How much are they ??


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2016)

Are the bolts the tiny 3 or 4 mm one's that tighten my grips on. I doubt a Grabit will work.


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> If the Allen key has rounded the bolt head out it isn't fine, get a decent set of Allen keys too.


I believe they wer stripped before I even tried because my Allen keys are decent. Very trusty but the bolt is visually rounded.


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> Are the bolts the tiny 3 or 4 mm one's that tighten my grips on. I doubt a Grabit will work.


Yeah !


----------



## Yellow Saddle (17 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> How much are they ??


I dunno, but who cares? Good tools are priceless. I've forgotten the price after the first "impossible" bolt came out with a smile. You need a reversible drill though.


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2016)

Just drill down into the hole, once you are through the head your problem is over.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (17 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> Are the bolts the tiny 3 or 4 mm one's that tighten my grips on. I doubt a Grabit will work.


That's where the grabit excels. I used to regularly remove 3mm bolts with them on Rock Shox lockout mechanisms.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (17 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> Just drill down into the hole, once you are through the head your problem is over.


This is true. In fact, it is now my preferred method for this problem. Especially if the old grip is trash.


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> I dunno, but who cares? Good tools are priceless. I've forgotten the price after the first "impossible" bolt came out with a smile. You need a reversible drill though.


Yeah I have a reversible drill.


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

[QUOTE 4560508, member: 45"]Cut the offending half of the handlebar off at the stem. Reverse it then sellotape it back to the stem. You can then fit your new grips on the now-clear bar end.[/QUOTE]
Really??


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> Will that loosen the bolt itself??



Yes.


----------



## steve50 (17 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> How much are they ??


http://www.uktoolcentre.co.uk/Shop/...oduct+Search&gclid=CInghqzVsNACFQwo0wodjq0OLg
or screwfix but they are dearer
http://www.screwfix.com/p/trend-pro-grabit-screw-and-bolt-remover-2-pieces/21391


----------



## Yellow Saddle (17 Nov 2016)

steve50 said:


> http://www.uktoolcentre.co.uk/Shop/...oduct+Search&gclid=CInghqzVsNACFQwo0wodjq0OLg


That's the one. But beware, they come in various sizes. That one is for bolts 4mm and thicker. We don't know how thick the bolt/screw in question is, some grips use 3mm. 3mm Grabits are available and cheaper. 

Absolutely fantastic product.


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2016)

Bloody tool salesman, that is another few bob my bank account will be short of tomorrow.


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> Yes.


I've tried drilling the bolt but it doesn't seem to be doing anything. 
It's annoying how a bolt and a piec of plastic are hindering my operation.


----------



## steve50 (17 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> Bloody tool salesman, that is another few bob my bank account will be short of tomorrow.



Me too, got to have a set of those in my tool box.


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> I've tried drilling the bolt but it doesn't seem to be doing anything.
> It's annoying how a bolt and a piec of plastic are hindering my operation.



How do you mean not doing anything, once the head is gone there is nothing to keep it tight.


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

steve50 said:


> Me too, got to have a set of those in my tool box.


This sounds pathetic but I was gonna take my bike to get its hydraulic brakes bled anyway so do you think my LBS will be able to do anything with it.


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> How do you mean not doing anything, once the head is gone there is nothing to keep it tight.


I'm not having a very good night, I was half way through the bolt and my drill ran out


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> I'm not having a very good night, I was half way through the bolt and my drill ran out


I should have worded it better.


----------



## steve50 (17 Nov 2016)

Is the clamp holding your grip in place made of plastic?


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

steve50 said:


> Is the clamp holding your grip in place made of plastic?


Certainly is


----------



## steve50 (17 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> Certainly is


 Can you cut the clamp with a stanley knife or similar?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (17 Nov 2016)

steve50 said:


> Me too, got to have a set of those in my tool box.



Thank me via PayPal.


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Thank me via PayPal.



I have suddenly gone deaf.


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> I have suddenly gone deaf.


Hahaha


----------



## Yellow Saddle (17 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> I have suddenly gone deaf.


THANK ME VIA PAYPAL!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> THANK ME VIA PAYPAL!!!!!!!!!1



Pardon.


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> THANK ME VIA PAYPAL!!!!!!!!!1



I will put a fiver in Children in Need instead, now if I buy them and never use them you will be off my Christmas list.


----------



## Flyboy (17 Nov 2016)

You can buy ( easy outs) they are basically a left handed tap , so as you screw them in they undo the bolt or screw. I have used them loads.


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

Flyboy said:


> You can buy ( easy outs) they are basically a left handed tap , so as you screw them in they undo the bolt or screw. I have used them loads.





screenman said:


> I will put a fiver in Children in Need instead, now if I buy them and never use them you will be off my Christmas list.





Yellow Saddle said:


> THANK ME VIA PAYPAL!!!!!!!!!1





steve50 said:


> Can you cut the clamp with a stanley knife or similar?


*THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE HELP!!!
After drilling the bolt, the plastic clamp loosened and after a good 10 minutes of yanking on the grip ... it came free !! 
Thanks again for the help *


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2016)

Flyboy said:


> You can buy ( easy outs) they are basically a left handed tap , so as you screw them in they undo the bolt or screw. I have used them loads.



They are fine on larger stuff, not so good on a very small bolt, or at least that is what I have found.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> They are fine on larger stuff, not so good on a very small bolt, or at least that is what I have found.


The little uns do tend to snap off.


----------



## Flyboy (17 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> They are fine on larger stuff, not so good on a very small bolt, or at least that is what I have found.


You obviously are Rough(ha ha ) I have used them on all sizes .


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> *THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE HELP!!!
> After drilling the bolt, the plastic clamp loosened and after a good 10 minutes of yanking on the grip ... it came free !!
> Thanks again for the help *


So glad !!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> Bloody tool salesman, that is another few bob my bank account will be short of tomorrow.


Me too


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2016)

Flyboy said:


> You obviously are Rough(ha ha ) I have used them on all sizes .



Could be right, although with my trade being rough would not be good.

What size Easy out would you use on a 3mm bolt?


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Me too


Just looked on screwfix now, 
Their going straight in my basket !!!


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

What tools do you find to be essential when maintaining you bike. 
@screenman @raleighnut @Pat "5mph" @Flyboy @Yellow Saddle @steve50 
Thanks.


----------



## Flyboy (17 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> Could be right, although with my trade being rough would not be good.
> 
> What size Easy out would you use on a 3mm bolt?


A small one


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2016)

I have a funny feeling that I already have some, I best check before spending.


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> What tools do you find to be essential when maintaining you bike.
> @screenman @raleighnut @Pat "5mph" @Flyboy @Yellow Saddle @steve50
> Thanks.



I work with hand tools all the time so spanners, sockets ,keys, etc. I have plenty, specific bike tools has to be my rear mech alignment.


----------



## Flyboy (17 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> What tools do you find to be essential when maintaining you bike.
> @screenman @raleighnut @Pat "5mph" @Flyboy @Yellow Saddle @steve50
> Thanks.


A good set of Allen Keys , cable cutter and crimper . And the obvious specialist tools you need to remove BB ETC ETC , over the years I have made a lot myself ,


----------



## raleighnut (17 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> What tools do you find to be essential when maintaining you bike.
> @screenman @raleighnut @Pat "5mph" @Flyboy @Yellow Saddle @steve50
> Thanks.


A kettle....................................................................... if you are struggling with summat have a brew and a think.


----------



## screenman (17 Nov 2016)

Flyboy said:


> A small one



I did not know they went down to that size.


----------



## Flyboy (17 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> I did not know they went down to that size.


For sure , think the head of a 3 mm is 5mm , and the end of my smallest one is only about 1mm


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> What tools do you find to be essential when maintaining you bike.
> @screenman @raleighnut @Pat "5mph" @Flyboy @Yellow Saddle @steve50
> Thanks.


Allen keys and small spanners.
This is my favorite and I've got a set of these, invaluable for my small frames with lots of hard to reach bits.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (17 Nov 2016)

screenman said:


> Could be right, although with my trade being rough would not be good.
> 
> What size Easy out would you use on a 3mm bolt?



I think your question hints to the answer. None.


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> A kettle....................................................................... if you are struggling with summat have a brew and a think.


Hahhahahaha


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

Flyboy said:


> A good set of Allen Keys , cable cutter and crimper . And the obvious specialist tools you need to remove BB ETC ETC , over the years I have made a lot myself ,


Yeah I need to get some more specialist equipment. 
I'm glad to support my LBS but it's costing g a fortune


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Allen keys and small spanners.
> This is my favorite and I've got a set of these, invaluable for my small frames with lots of hard to reach bits.


Thanks


----------



## steve50 (17 Nov 2016)

As above, a good selection of spanners, allen keys, Bb removal tools, cable cutters etc.
A kit like this is worth its weight in gold, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/44PC-Bike...370018?hash=item3d06c1cfe2:g:xrIAAOSw9mFWKI1-


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

Funnily enough my friend this very kit is in my eBay basket and has been for a few hours


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

And one more question...

*Do any disk brake pads work on any disc brake. 
I need to replace the ones on the voodoo. 

THANKS. *


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

And if so what would you recommend.


----------



## r04DiE (17 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> And one more question...
> 
> *Do any disk brake pads work on any disc brake.
> I need to replace the ones on the voodoo.
> ...


No.



BretonM said:


> And if so what would you recommend.


Depends on what calipers you have.


----------



## Flyboy (17 Nov 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> I think your question hints to the answer. None.


I have one that goes down to and fits a 2 mm bolt , in my trade I use it a lot.


----------



## BretonM (17 Nov 2016)

r04DiE said:


> No.
> 
> Depends on what calipers you have.


I have Tektro Gemini. 
Would any Tektro pads fit.


----------



## steve50 (17 Nov 2016)

There appears to be a lot of choice when it comes to brake pads, https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=T...firefox-b&gfe_rd=cr&ei=DDwuWJ75MuvR8ge864yAAQ


----------



## screenman (18 Nov 2016)

Flyboy said:


> I have one that goes down to and fits a 2 mm bolt , in my trade I use it a lot.



Could you please send me a link as I have a use for such a tool.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (18 Nov 2016)

Flyboy said:


> I have one that goes down to and fits a 2 mm bolt , in my trade I use it a lot.



I am sure you do, but it is not a tool for the layman. Being made of hardened steel, these things break very easily. I would imagine that a 2mm one would break at the slightest indiscretion with the tap handle. Secondly, getting a hole drilled down a 3mm bolt requires skill and preferably a jig of sorts. I doubt someone with a hand drill can do that, especially on a handlebar that's difficult to clamp and keep still.

The Grabit doesn't require much skill and the tool is robust. It works great on small dia screws.

I have another extractor set for precision jobs. It comprises a couple of varying thicknesses shafts with splines and a special socket that fits each shaft so that you can turn it. First you drill a hole in a dia made for the shaft, then drive the shaft into the hole, then fit the socket and turn. Each shaft also has a drilling jig so you can centre the hole and get it nice and straight down the screw. Again, not for the layman. 

I'm a sucker for tools and I usually have more than one solution to a single problem at hand. But some are appropriate for the job, others not. I feel the Eezi out is not. I had a 1964 Mercedes 230SL with an Eezi Out stuck in the engine block. I had to remove a welsh plug and the bolt - as they do - broke off in the block. I botched the Eezi-Out because of the difficulty in working where I had to. It snapped off when I didn't apply torque perfectly perpendicularly. That posed a huge problem because you cannot drill into an Eezi out. There is one very innovative welsh plug in that block. When I sold the car I wrote an accompanying note to be kept in the service manual so that the next sucker understood what was going on in there.


----------



## Flyboy (18 Nov 2016)

If the steel is tempered properly it will twist before it breaks .


----------



## Jody (18 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> What tools do you find to be essential when maintaining you bike.Thanks.









Something like this is pretty handy especially when out riding. You can do most of what you need with it.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (18 Nov 2016)

Flyboy said:


> If the steel is tempered properly it will twist before it breaks .



No.


----------



## Cubist (18 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> I have Tektro Gemini.
> Would any Tektro pads fit.


No. They differ across various Tektro brakes. Take the pads out and compare their shape with a pad identifier guide. They look as if they are the same as Tektro Novela and Tektro Io, pad T1 on Superstar components list. 
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/organic-disc-brake-pads.htm


----------



## Flyboy (18 Nov 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> No.


OK


----------



## Crackle (18 Nov 2016)

Superstar pads have worked well for me. If you still need to bleed that brake, the Tektro bleed kits are a tenner, cheaper than taking it to the LBS.


----------



## BretonM (18 Nov 2016)

Jody said:


> Something like this is pretty handy especially when out riding. You can do most of what you need with it.


Got on eBay on order !!


----------



## Jody (18 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> Got on eBay on order !!



Good effort. A quality multi tool is a must have item


----------



## keithmac (18 Nov 2016)

Worste thing you can do is snap a drill or easy-out in a bolt, you can't drill them out.

I work on motorcycles so have perfected various methods over the years to remove steel fasteners seized into aluminium. Out of all the tools the spline bits normally get the most seized out (along with heat).

If you can clamp the outside with mole grips, and turn these at the same time as the tool in the centre it gives you more chance!.


----------

